# Phobias in the Navy



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

I have an unnatural fear of natural bodies of water. More specifically, large, natural bodies of water so deep I can't see the bottom.
And whales. My god whales freak me the **** out!

Now people have asked[/stated] that, "submarines must be hell for you!" - which they are not. 
I can be in a sub or on a ship all day and not have it bother me. Jumping over the side of a vessel into the water? That's problematic.

Is this phobia common or shared in the Navy? Is this even something I should bring up to a recruiter/superiors?


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jun 2011)

it's not April 1st, sou you must be Ashton Kutcher.  Are we being punked?


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

Hey everyone gets at least one ignorant question a week.. 

I have no idea what will be expected of me. Though I'm sure hand-to-fin whale combat will not be on the list.

It is a serious question though as dumb/obvious as the answer may be to others.
I can see a fear of heights being a vocational issue for someone expected to work on airplanes in flight (ie. para) though I'm sure pilots and paratroopers choose to stay away from skyward training if they have these issues I can't think of something related.

All I keep thinking is I can't refuse reasonable work and perhaps a situation may arise where I'm standing around like a jackass hesitating because of some duty.

I'm [going to be] in a purple trade. Navy was choice 3 simply because of this phobia.


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jun 2011)

From the Duty with Honour
http://www.cda.forces.gc.ca/cfli-ilfc/doc/dwh-eng.pdf

*Accepting Unlimited Liability*
Unlimited liability is a concept derived strictly from a professional understanding of the military function. As such, all members accept and understand that they are subject to being lawfully ordered into harm’s way under conditions that could lead to the loss of their lives. It is this concept that underpins the professional precept of mission, own troops and self, in that order, and without which the military profes- sional’s commitment to mission accomplishment would be fatally undermined. It also modifies the notion of service before self, extending its meaning beyond merely enduring inconvenience or great hardship. It is an attitude associated with the military professional’s philosophy of service. The concept of unlimited liability is integral to the military ethos and lies at the heart of the military professional’s understanding of duty.


----------



## Navalsnpr (19 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Hm [going to be] in a purple trade. Navy was choice 3 simply because of this phobia.



I see that you have not even been sworn in yet. Have you advised your recruiter of your phobia? 

I noticed the following on the Courts Martial Results page:
http://www.jmc-cmj.forces.gc.ca/rcm-cmr/2010-eng.asp

_Charge 1: S. 122(a) NDA, knowingly made a false answer to a question set out in a document required to be completed in relation to his enrolment in the Canadian Forces._

Failure to disclose such an phobia could be identified as a failure to disclose such a condition and may breech the universality of service clause.


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> I see that you have not even been sworn in yet. Have you advised your recruiter of your phobia?


Trying to gauge responses on here of whether I'd be a jackass NOT to bring it up.
It's been explained that even as a Naval cook I could be on an Air Force base and never see a ship.

Also, trying to find out if as a Cook something like this would even come up if posted to a vessel?


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> _Charge 1: S. 122(a) NDA, knowingly made a false answer to a question set out in a document required to be completed in relation to his enrolment in the Canadian Forces._
> 
> Failure to disclose such an phobia could be identified as a failure to disclose such a condition and may breech the universality of service clause.


Pretty sure that has 100% answered what to do.

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## QAD (19 Jun 2011)

Question: Why would you want to jump off the ship in the ocean ? 

Just make sure you ask your recruiter if the Navy still provides the ships free of charge. (they might have changed that is the last few years  ;D )


----------



## Occam (19 Jun 2011)

QAD said:
			
		

> Question: Why would you want to jump off the ship in the ocean ?



SWIMEX

Been a long time since we've had to do one, but "Abandon Ship" is still a drill that is practiced.

Lots of opportunity to get knocked/pulled/thrown over the side if a seamanship evolution gets out of hand.

Jumping off the ship _voluntarily_ is only one of the possible ways you might find yourself in the water.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Jun 2011)

QAD said:
			
		

> Question: Why would you want to jump off the ship in the ocean ?



HMS Sheffield





HMS Antelope




RFA Sir Galahad




HMS Ardent


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2011)

You'd also have to jump from heights into water if you're a Ship's Team Diver - you do it on course regularly (and from a hovering Sea King as well).

You think you'd be a hazard to yourself if the ship went to survival stations?

MM


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

QAD said:
			
		

> Question: Why would you want to jump off the ship in the ocean ?


Would I *want* to? No. 
I like to equate it to a surfer whose had a run in with a shark. Do they surf? yes, but the shark attack is always in their mind.
(For me, it's whales. I have no fear of a shark unless it's 3ft in front of me. I don't even like sharing the same tub as a whale though.)





			
				Occam said:
			
		

> Lots of opportunity to get knocked/pulled/thrown over the side if a seamanship evolution gets out of hand.
> 
> Jumping off the ship _voluntarily_ is only one of the possible ways you might find yourself in the water.


No fear of water whatsoever. Just the deep natural bodies. Been able to manage myself rather nicely cliff diving - but that's because the joy of freefall is stronger and the trip from water to sand is controlled and relatively short.


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You'd also have to jump from heights into water if you're a Ship's Team Diver - you do it on course regularly (and from a hovering Sea King as well).


I diver something I can just "avoid"? Or is that not a position you must accept/volunteer for?




			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> You think you'd be a hazard to yourself if the ship went to survival stations?


Really not sure. I guess when I accepted the position on the phone I was more excited to just have the job offer and be done with waiting.

A lot of valid points have been raised. I *definitely* don't want to be a hindrance to myself or anyone around me.
I'll be sure to bring up my concerns with the recruiter and see what options are available..

I'm not about to get a soldier killed so I can have a steady paycheque.


----------



## medicineman (19 Jun 2011)

Diver is volunteer - if you have water phobias, you'd be screened out.

MM


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> I have an unnatural fear of natural bodies of water. More specifically, large, natural bodies of water so deep I can't see the bottom.
> And whales. My god whales freak me the **** out!
> 
> Now people have asked[/stated] that, "submarines must be hell for you!" - which they are not.
> ...



Have you ever sailed on a ship out of sight of land or been submerged in a sub?


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Jun 2011)

"And whales. My god whales freak me the **** out!"

Whales freak you out?  

Large open bodies of water freak you out?

Suppose you're tasked as a support person for flood response in Manitoba next year?  What would you do? 

I've got a kid on the ship here who's mildly claustrophobic.  He manages fairly well with normal work environments, but is incapable (gibbers like an idiot) if he gets into a spot that's too small (Sonar Trunk being an example)  I think he needs to either get over it, or get out, but that 's my opinion.  I'm not his direct supervisor, but it leaves me concerned about how he may respond in certain circumstances.

I think you should go hop on a whale-watching cruise and see how you make out.  If you can hold yourself together, then maybe you have the ability to work through your fear and keep going.  If not, maybe you should just keep going.

NS


----------



## Antoine (19 Jun 2011)

By the way we were today in a small boat on our way to watch "le roche perce" on a stormy sea and we saw a couple of small wales. We had a blast, lots of big waves, beautiful birds, salty water and strong winds. Check it out if you pass by Perce, gaspesie, Qc.


----------



## ModlrMike (19 Jun 2011)

If you're *#$^)*( afraid of *&^(*% deep water, don't join the *&$#@( Navy. You'd think one could figure that out without asking.


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Have you ever sailed *on a ship out of sight of land* or been submerged in a sub?


Yes. Being on the boat doesn't unnerve me, being UNDER the boat does.




			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Suppose you're tasked as a support person for flood response in Manitoba next year?  What would you do?


Go about my duties without a care in the world.
It's oceans, and yes in an awkward way, the whales within them that freak me out.

Once again though. It's not like I couldn't pet whale at SeaWorld or go whale watching.
In a phobic way, I'd swim to Jaws before I swam to Shamu though.


----------



## Pusser (20 Jun 2011)

What would you do if a blue whale decided to get amourous with the submarine in which you were riding?  ;D

There is always a possibility that you could end up in the water in the middle of the ocean with thousands of feet between you and the bottom.  It's a simple truth.  Hopefully it never happens, but we do train for it.  You need to keep this in mind.


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What would you do if a blue whale decided to get amourous with the submarine in which you were riding?  ;D


I pray that I'm a Victoria-class and not in a 2-man sub cruising the harbour?  :




			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> There is always a possibility that you could end up in the water in the middle of the ocean with thousands of feet between you and the bottom.  It's a simple truth.  Hopefully it never happens, but we do train for it.  You need to keep this in mind.


Yeah, that's thousands of feet that could house plenty of whales.

I've been doing a lot of asking myself to answer the hypotheticals - kinda wasting my time.
Gonna head out to Kincardine and take a dive in Lake Huron sometime this month. See if I can cowboy up or not..


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Lake Huron



No whales in lake Huron is there ?


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2011)

Some big assed muskie and lake trout I think...

MM


----------



## kawa11 (20 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No whales in lake Huron is there ?





			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> Strap two big magnifying glasses to your goggles. It'll make those trout look like whales. Kind of like a simulator.



Oh! So we got jokes now? It's not enough that to me 'Free Willy' was not the heart-warming adventure of a boy and whale Disney set out to make, eh?
 :



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Some big assed muskie and lake trout I think...


Muskie and trout are what's for dinner! ..maybe not the muskie so much....aaand if I could substitute the trout for some walleye we'd be in business.
(really wish I could find a gif of William Shatner grabbing a piranha with his mouth from "Loaded Weapon")






^More concerned with these guys. Nothing throws a monkey wrench in your 'visiting fear' operation like a meter-long eel cleaning the soft tissue on your underside


----------



## HavokFour (20 Jun 2011)

This thread looks as if it's making a U-turn into Radio Chatter territory.

My suggestion to you is to make a trip to Japan and order up some whale heart. Eat it to gain it's strength *powers*.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> Oh! So we got jokes now?



A wise man once said "If you can't take a joke, don't be one".


----------

